# Where to get some good priced driftwood?



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Honestly, I've gone into BA's and all of those larger pet stores and their wood is so overpriced. I want to get a different kind of wood. Something that looks like a tree stump or something really branchy (both I cant find at petstores anyways) I'm starting to think if I ever come across something nice it'll cost me a fortune and I'm a student, so I can't afford to waste too much money on a piece of wood =(


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For branchier driftwood, take a look for Manzanita driftwood. Menagerie has some, but you can also order it from various people in the U.S., and it is relatively cheap.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Any contact person u know where to order manzanita driftwood?
Thanks!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I remember there used to be this guy that shipped packages to people on www.plantedtank.net. He would post the bundles and prices and you tell him which one you want. It'll take some time to remember who it was...sorry it's been awhile. I'll post if I find it.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds good... please let us know when u remember the guy's contact  Thanks!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Take a trip tot he scarbrough bluffs. Get some gloves on and enjoy long walks on the beach with someone.  Find some shored wood and off you go.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it was badcopnotank that used to sell the packageton TPT but I haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

badcopnofishtank (Jake) sells excellent pieces of Manzanita driftwood at a very reasonable price and ships very well to ensure that even the smallest pieces will not break.

He does take a while to respond, due to the number of requests he gets, however.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello Angelic.... my name is Mike and I own Finatics Aquarium in Scarborough... I have just gotten in some AMAZING driftwood too and its 1/2 the price of Big Als... very amazing pieces too! and I also just got in LOTS of "barnacles and shells" priced very well too... I am not your typical fish store either and I know many on here will vouch for me! Take a trip and you will see for yourself... here is my info:

FINATICS AQUARIUM
599 Kennedy Road in Scarborough (M1K 2B2)
closed mondays, tuesdays and wednesdays for servicing!
open thursdays and fridays from 11am to 9pm
open saturdays and sundays from 11am to 5pm
phone 416-265-2026


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

finatics said:


> Hello Angelic.... my name is Mike and I own Finatics Aquarium in Scarborough... I have just gotten in some AMAZING driftwood too and its 1/2 the price of Big Als... very amazing pieces too! and I also just got in LOTS of "barnacles and shells" priced very well too... I am not your typical fish store either and I know many on here will vouch for me! Take a trip and you will see for yourself... here is my info:
> 
> FINATICS AQUARIUM
> 599 Kennedy Road in Scarborough (M1K 2B2)
> ...


I don't get to frequent Mike's place as much as I would like to but I do enjoy his store whenever I go. He's got a flake mix that my fish love 

Definitely worth checking out when you get a chance Angelic. I have a feeling the DW won't last very long though.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Hopefully I can get a ride down there D= I really want a new piece, ive actually grown to hate the one I have in my tank right now. Too bad stores dont ship =( Hmm, maybe I can stop by this weekend when i leave the hamilton auction..


----------

